# For Ruth - Folicle size



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Ruth 

Is it normal for follies to grow so differently .  Mine currently range from 10 mm to 25 mm.  One at 25 mm then 4 between 14 - 18 mm and 5 around 10- 12 mm.

Bit worried as this i my first IVF cycle.  Do the follies stop at a certain size and so the others catch up.  I feel that the largest one is taking all the energy if you know what I mean away from the others.

Can you help.  I have 2 more days of gonal f then take my trigger injection Sunday night for EC on Tuesday morning.

Thank you

Superted


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Superted,

I'm not really sure but all I can tell you is from my experience.

I had 8 follies all ranging from 21.5mm to 16mm and the 16mm didn't grow any bigger when it came to EC.

In the last few days most of mine shot up from 12-14mm to 16 - 21.5mm. 

I believe (although am not 100% sure) that some follies are just not destined to grow any bigger and that sometimes you can end up with lots of different sizes. I certainly did but as long as they are within the boundaries (18-25 I think with my clinic), they are usable.

I ended up with 5 from my 8 and out of the 5, 4 fertilised, 2 put back and 2 in the freezer.

Ruth or one of the others should be able to tell you for sure but best of luck for EC on Tuesday. I was really worried but honestly apart from being sore, it wasn't half as bad as I had expected.

Natalie x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

What Natalie said is very true, not all follicles will have eggs and the very big follicle you had may continue growing and produce a over mature egg but it's the group below we are interested in and will give you the good quality eggs. I like follicles anything between 14 and 22mm!!!

Ruth


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Ruth and NAtalie for that.  Puts my mind at rest.

Superted


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

HI SUPERTED,

THIS ISNT TO DO WITH YOUR QUESTION BUT TO WISH U LUCK COS I AM ALSO HAVING EGG COLLECTION TOMORROW, PERHAPS WE CUD KEEP IN TOUCH DURING THE DREADED 2WW.

DAWN33


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)




----------

